# age of the cat



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Just this morning a friend called me , saying she has a new cat!  He's a feral cat and my friend wuold like to find out aproximally how old he is. So now I'm wondering is there a way to tell how old a cat is. It doesn't have to be exact years. Do you think the vet will know?


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

The vet should be able to give a good guess by looking at the teeth. It is generally an estimate though. My last rescued feral went to the vet and I thought he was maybe 1-2, vet said 3-4. We decided to go with three. I will check again in a couple years to see what the vet thinks and maybe we can pin it down more... if not oh well, I will just go with about three! A lot of rescue organizations end up with a guess, most of the time they are pretty good though!

Good luck to your friend and her new kitty, I love ferals they're great pets and she is a wonderful person to give one a home!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Well my friend took him to the vet yesterday and he told her he's about 1 year old! She was sure he's about 3 y.o. So far things are going well. :smiles He got used to her house in a matter of minutes and is already the king of the house. She named him Benko (After a world champion in Ski jumping-Rok Benkovič). :smiles


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats on her new kitty! 

Mikko was feral and his age was also guessed by checking his teeth, the amount of tarter buildup. He could be anywhere from 2-6, lol.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, vets' estimates can vary wildly. The shelter told me Mellie was a year old when I adopted her. Then when I took her to her first vet for her physical exam, that vet told me she was six months old, but then three months later a different vet told me she was between one and two years.

Wahhhh.....I missed celebrating her first birthday!!  

Basically I think all they can tell is whether your cat is: kitten, young adult, adult, senior adult.


----------

